# Forum Ltd. LRG Snowboard 156" Only 150 Made



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Check it out 

Forum Ltd LRG 156 Freestyle Snowboard ONLY 150 Produced - eBay (item 180223615576 end time Mar-17-08 15:14:48 PDT)


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

If only 150 were made, whats it say when these popped up on WM last week?

Please no spam...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

it is a phat board though. i want one.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeahl...just saying though, IO think WM had it before for like 300 or so before. Can't remember


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah WM had em, but not anymore... It was a limited product made by Forum and LRG. This is no spam, just letting ppl know I am selling one, if anyone wants one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

i want one, but don't have the money at the moment. i've found a couple for sale elsewhere though for $300...so i might get one once i get that government check that they spent $42 million sending out letters to tell us we're getting.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

WM.com has them up right now for what I'm assuming is a second time? Looks like a good deal as always.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, WM had them up twice today...with 150 of them available.

$250 for it...


----------

